# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Turning Off Annoying Bottom Pop-up Bar?

## mandocrucian

There's a really annoying bar which has started to pop up at the bottom of the screen everytime I change a page at the Cafe. For example:

 T   Related:  Learning to Play The Guitar  | David Grisman | Chris Thile  [search window]
Since this is only appears to happen on the Cafe, I assume it is something site related and not due to some update from Microsoft.

*Is there any way I can turn this thing off?*

----------


## Scott Tichenor

That's the symptom of a virus on your personal computer. We've not altered the code on this site for months and never have, never will, serve pop-up ads. You're welcome to post a screen shot if you'd like but unlikely there's anything I can do about this. My recommendation would be to call Geeks on Wheels or someone similar to clean off what it is that was downloaded to your computer without your permission.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That almost looks like you've enabled some sort of search suggestions for the site in your browser.

----------


## mandocrucian

It turned out to be something called _Topic Torch_. 

Went to control panel > add/remove > click Remove "Yontoo" 
It's gone now.

NH

----------


## greg_tsam

You really have to be watchful when installing programs nowadays since they always try to include some silly toolbar.  There are a host of free programs to help catch and get rid of malware and trojans.  I could post a list if it's acceptable.

----------


## JEStanek

I got that Topic Torch as well.  Here's a site that explains how to purge it from various browsers.

It looked like this in my browser. Also delete the Yontoo program from your control panel Add/remove software option. I didn't see this bar in FB only on the Cafe. It must feed off certain types of websites with lots of text content?



Jamie

----------

